# Don’t pay attention to your rating



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

So, I’ve ordered from both DD and UberEATS. As I type this, I have a UE order heading my way. But nowhere I can see...does it show the driver’s rating.

I remember when I first ordered UE a while back, I’d see the driver‘s rating. I don’t ever recall seeing DD driver rating though.

So, in essence, the cx doesn’t see your rating if that matters to you. However, of course try to keep it within a good range, so you won’t be flagged for deactivation.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Never worried about my rating. Never will.


----------



## Ratemelowibreakurnose (Jun 23, 2020)

Some crazy fat lady that worked at some govt building next to Brooklyn Bridge rates me badly because I had to go all the way around these police blockades to get where she was. She acts all nice as I leave, when I apologize too. I was seriously thinking about chewing her out, I think next time something like that happens I'm going to just punch her bad in her fat ugly face and hope it breaks her nose.


----------



## FaceBob (Jun 21, 2020)

Ratemelowibreakurnose said:


> *I'm going to just punch her bad in her fat ugly face and hope it breaks her nose.*


Update us on your impending deactivation and felony assault charges.
Real World


----------



## Ratemelowibreakurnose (Jun 23, 2020)

FaceBob said:


> Update us on your impending deactivation and felony assault charges


 I'm a Columbia University student I couldn't care less about this job. I only started to stay in shape and I'm really feeling sorry for those, like you, that value and depend on this gig as their main source of income.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Ratemelowibreakurnose said:


> I'm really feeling sorry for those, like you, that value and depend on this gig as their main source of income.


You're feeling sorry for me because I make between $150-250 a day? lol 
I feel sorry for you because you'll be paying off your student loans for 20 years while achieving some worthless degree that MAY result in some low level job where making ends meet is next to impossible. You go boy lol


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

There's a new profile for uber delivery drivers, I thought the customer was able to see it but I guess they don't but maybe uber might make it available for customers in the future.


----------



## FaceBob (Jun 21, 2020)

Ratemelowibreakurnose said:


> I'm a Columbia University student I couldn't care less about this job.


Rider today with a BA and MS in computer sciences couldn't find a job.
companies are contracting, even Amazon is only hiring warehouse personnel.
That's your fall back Tiger. @Ratemelowibreakurnose warehouse picker ✔


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> You're feeling sorry for me because I make between $150-250 a day? lol
> I feel sorry for you because you'll be paying off your student loans for 20 years while achieving some worthless degree that MAY result in some low level job where making ends meet is next to impossible. You go boy lol


Yes they go to school for 5 years with 500 other students.
Time to get a job and there is zero jobs available for them or that job requires a different new degree.
Who hires somebody right out of collage with zero experience ? Why not hire that person that has been doing it for years that ha s a idea wtf there doing . My wife has 2 collage degrees shes not using them. The job she does now pays better and she like her job better.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Ratemelowibreakurnose said:


> I'm a Columbia University student I couldn't care less about this job. I only started to stay in shape and I'm really feeling sorry for those, like you, that value and depend on this gig as their main source of income.


You cared enough to create an account at a delivery forum


----------



## Ratemelowibreakurnose (Jun 23, 2020)

It's called venting


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Ratemelowibreakurnose said:


> It's called


venting coping


----------



## Ratemelowibreakurnose (Jun 23, 2020)

Coping and Venting are synonyms genius. Nice try trying to sound smart - A for effort.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Ratemelowibreakurnose said:


> Coping and Venting are synonyms genius


They really aren't. And even if they were synonyms (which they are not), I think you get my point.



> Nice try trying to sound smart - A for effort.


Thank you! I _am_ actually quite smart. It gets away from me here, sometimes, but my big brain has to do its thing.


----------



## Ratemelowibreakurnose (Jun 23, 2020)

All I see is someone of average intelligence overcompensating. Like I said, A for effort. I'll give you more attention when you get accepted into an Ivy League school like me - which actually requires you to be smart.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Ratemelowibreakurnose said:


> All I see is someone of average intelligence overcompensating. Like I said, A for effort. I'll give you more attention when you get accepted into an Ivy League school like me - which actually requires you to be smart.


I don't need to brag about which college I went to. It's actually as "good" as yours if you're a snob.


----------



## Ratemelowibreakurnose (Jun 23, 2020)

All I see is, blah, blah, blah, ooga, booga, ooga, booga.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Ratemelowibreakurnose said:


> All I see is, blah, blah, blah, ooga, booga, ooga, booga.


These responses are getting worse. I get that you're trying to troll, but it isn't really working. You also seem to have something to prove, which is weak.

You know why you're getting a hostile response from people? It's because you walked in insulting people and are on some sort of ego trip based on the prestige of your school (which you may or may not attend or graduate from - how are we to know?) And you can't stop going on about how above your job you are and how bad everyone else is.

When I've taken bad jobs, I tried not to take it out on my co-workers.


----------



## Ratemelowibreakurnose (Jun 23, 2020)

Get a life, I'm in class. Argue with someone else troll.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Ratemelowibreakurnose said:


> Get a life, I'm in class. Argue with someone else troll.


Surely we can do better than this! UP, give us some better instigators and socks! This is getting dull.


----------



## Ratemelowibreakurnose (Jun 23, 2020)

Thanks God for ignore


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Ratemelowibreakurnose said:


> Thanks God for ignore


They always have to look at the response anyway, though.


----------



## FaceBob (Jun 21, 2020)

Ratemelowibreakurnose said:


> *It's called venting*


Next door 5YO kid &#129490; also "vents"
Men embrace the suck.

*Life is a dance between minimizing expectations and surrendering to what our lives actually reveal to us.*

@Ratemelowibreakurnose fancies himself superior because of a real or imagined
better life with an undergraduate degree and crippling Life long financial Debt.

Fact is, @Ratemelowibreakurnose will experience a never ending string of gig work lateral moves be4 surrendering to the inevitable.


----------



## Ratemelowibreakurnose (Jun 23, 2020)

Speak for yourself.


----------



## FaceBob (Jun 21, 2020)

Ratemelowibreakurnose said:


> *Speak for yourself.*


Your new avatar. Embrace it


----------

